# Wago-750-881 mit KNX-Klemme 646 Fehler-LED nach Spannungsausfall



## gs-pro (11 Juni 2020)

Mein erster Beitrag,

ich hoffe, dass mir wer helfen kann?

Habe eine Wago 750-881 mit einer 646-KNX-Klemme.
Inbetriebnahme funktioniert tadellos, Funktion perfekt.
ABER:
Nach einem Spannungsausfall und anschließendem Einschalten der Spannung bleibt die Status-LED an der 646-KNX-Klemme rot (G-interner Fehler) und die LED E (Gerätemodus-Synchronisation) blinkt.
Boot-Projekt ist geladen.
Stop-Start an der 750-881 nutzt nichts.
Erst nach einem neuerlichen Ladevorgang und Start ist der Fehler wieder weg!!!

Wer hat eine Idee für mich???
Danke
GS


----------

